# Calling fellow hairloss sufferers! Rogaine and Proscar in Dubai?



## francismurphy72

Hi all

Slightly embarrassing thread, but I'm sure there are a couple of people out there in my boat! 

I'll be moving to Dubai in around 3 months for a three year posting. In the battle against early (and I mean early!) male pattern baldness, I've been using Rogaine Foam and Propecia (Finasteride) for the past three years.

I've had good results and have managed to stop my hair loss and grow some back. As a result I'm keen to keep it up over in Dubai. 

I currently buy my Rogaine over the counter in Boots, and get my Propecia on prescription (relatively cheaply)

My questions are:

Are these meds available in Dubai, how do you get them and how much do they cost?

I've already done a bit of research. Boots UAE do not stock Rogaine but do have proscar (similar to Propecia). I've also emailed the Dubai Health department to check the rules on bringing them into Dubai. I think I may be allowed to bring in a 3 months supply - but am waiting on an answer. 

I would really appreciate an answer on this, if anybody knows anything.
Feel free to PM if you don't want to announce your hair loss battle publicly!


Many thanks
Francis.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The last time that I used either a comb or a hair dryer was in the last century but my more follically enhanced friends tell me that they appear to experience a lot of hair loss here due to the tap/shower water.


----------



## Jynxgirl

They have male and female rogaine here, but is quite expensive compared to the usa. Not sure about pricing of it vs uk pricing but it was nearly 1.75x the price that one can find in the usa. Propecia am unsure about but many things that are prescription in another place are not here, and tend to be cheaper overall. But then every now and then, even though a prescription isnt needed for it, the price will be extreme for a product. If you ask the pharmacist, they tend to have similar replacements for most things that are more moderatly priced. 

Am lucky that I have no issue nor have had any issues with hair loss but many people say that the filter on the shower head does help.


----------



## BritishGuy

Hate to break it to you, I spent tens-of-thousands of USDs and GBPs on these things. They don't really work or give the desired results. Well they didn't for me. The 'other' side effects they talk of when using these products are true. Use a blade to the head - been getting more tail ever since.


----------



## BedouGirl

Most people here complain about hair loss (both men and women) because of the water, which is why Jynx mentioned the water filter, so you may want to consider that as well as the medication.


----------



## francismurphy72

Hi all

Thanks for the feedback. Just to mention, I haven't actually moved to Dubai yet, so haven't been affected by the water. 

I know that the reviews on hair loss medication are hit and miss. I've been using them for over three years and I have definitely had some very solid (not spectacular) results. 

Shaving the head is definitely a cheaper option, and really suits some people, but I'd like to hang on a little longer (as I have a very wierd shaped head!)

Cheers


----------



## orangeandwhite

Proscar is cheap and OTC here. Have to buy a pill splitter to cut pills to same dosage as Propecia. Otherwise, from what I read it's the same as Propecia. I have been using as I too experienced the water hair loss. At least I blame it partially on that. Has been working with Proscar.


----------



## francismurphy72

Hi Orange and White. 

Thanks a million for the feedback. Are you based in Dubai? Is Proscar available over the counter in Dubai?

If so that's great, and a big relief. Is it expensive over there? 
I actually use Proscar at the moment. The pharmacy cuts it up for me, but I'd be happy to do that myself. 

Sorry to pester you but do you have any idea whether Rogaine Foam is available there> I think it may only be the Rogaine liquid that is available. I've never used the liquid but I hear it can be irritating. 

I've had very good results with Proscar. You don't regrow much but you can definitely maintain. I'd also reccomend the Rogaine Foam if you can get it. It easy to apply and I've had good results with it. It is expensive though. 


Cheers
Francis


----------



## vantage

I think Dulux or Crown International cover the full range of colours.


----------



## TallyHo

Proscar is available over the counter here. A small box with 40 tablets (which you cut into four each) will cost you about 175 AED. Quite cheap.*

Can't speak for rogaine.

* I know this because I've been with a friend when he bought some. He claims it's worked and he doesn't seem to have suffered further hair loss in the last two years.


----------



## francismurphy72

TallyHo said:


> Proscar is available over the counter here. A small box with 40 tablets (which you cut into four each) will cost you about 175 AED. Quite cheap.*
> 
> Can't speak for rogaine.
> 
> * I know this because I've been with a friend when he bought some. He claims it's worked and he doesn't seem to have suffered further hair loss in the last two years.


Brilliant! Thanks Tallyho!


----------



## creative4art

A head full of hair is over rated! I just took all of mine off . 
Don't have to keep track of when gray hair comes, or if any falls off...! No worries!


----------



## vantage

male hair treatment is a bit like female 'beauty therapy' or shoes. It is a gender tax that you either subscribe to, or pocket the benefit!


----------

